# Plastering Production Rate



## deyodrywall (Jan 16, 2010)

Is there any that has a few "rule of thumb" plastering production rates. I am looking for a base coat and finish coat rate. This is for commercial plastering.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Jay,
When you say rate do you mean how much plaster one can apply? or are you talking costs? as for how much one man could apply that would be up to the guy who you have doing the work, I can apply a 5 gallon bucket in about 10 minutes that's about 65lbs as far as costs goes it would depend on what type of surface your applying it to ceilings or walls etc.
if it's all flat you need to give more details.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

